# TOP 5 BEST BERETTA PISTOLS 2022



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I think the beretta 92fs is one of the best looking and shooting guns ever made


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> I think the beretta 92fs is one of the best looking and shooting guns ever made


was...not anymore,i should be more specific the USA made berettas are not at the same level as the Italian makers.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I want that one @lz33w7 just bought.


----------

